
SICP Distilled – An Idiosyncratic Tour of SICP in Clojure - Philipp__
http://www.sicpdistilled.com
======
bm3719
I regret having wasted my time trying to work through this about 2 years ago:

\- There's a lot of sloppy content, i.e. misspellings that a spell checker
should catch.

\- Some code is syntactically incorrect. Some hasn't been ported over and is
still in Scheme.

\- The author's claim that the core points are present is somewhat dubious,
since only parts of chapter 1 are reasonably complete.

\- The difference in writing quality from the original text and what the
author has changed is quite jarring. The original's prose is efficient,
insightful, and deeply connected with other content. The new stuff is at best
blog-quality.

\- The author has certainly abandoned this project. Nor does it look like he'd
be up to the task, even if he did have the motivation for it.

~~~
WillPostForFood
It is too bad. It was a nice idea, started out OK, but petered out quickly.

------
r3n
This was funded in 2014 on Kickstarter, but it has been a while (2015) since
the author provide updates to the backers.

------
millstone
Sweet. Clojure doesn't support call/cc, what's the plan for amb?

~~~
bjoli
There is apparently a port of cl-cont to clojure, but only delimited
continuations using shift/reset. Delcc is probably the future of scheme
anyway, but probably more in the form of prompts and aborts.

------
sjellis
If you are interested in SICP, I'd definitely agree with the recommendation on
that page to watch the videos.

The SICP book reads like an old maths textbook (not surprisingly) and is
written to accompany the course, so just reading the book without watching the
lectures is unnecessarily hard work.

------
manav
Wow I remember this from a few years back. I think Berkeley teaches the course
in Python now.

------
galaxyLogic
It took me some time to figure out what they mean with "SICP". The author
assumes that of course everybody knows "SICP" no need to tell you what it is.
Now I realize it refers to the book "Structure and Interpretation of Computer
Programs".

I can buy that book, now what is this project about, what are its goals? Why
should I support it? What will I get from it?

There is probably a simple and worthwhile answer but I think that should be
given at the very beginning of the presentation. The lost art of the
"Abstract"?

~~~
mfoy_
For computer scientists, the SICP is comparable to the Bible.

~~~
nudpiedo
Maybe for some american computer scientist in an age range and with a very
especific cultural background ... but that’s all

